# الوقود الحيوي البايوغاز



## جمال مالك (13 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع : البايوغاز(الغاز الحيوي) وهو موضوع للنقاش
هناك كثير من المخلفات حولنا تمثل لنا عبء كبير في كيفية التخلص منها ونقلها بعيدا عن السكن ولاسيما في المناطق الريف ,وقد تعاني هذا المناطق في نقص كبير للطاقة ,من هذا المخلفات, المخلفات العضوية. هذا الموضوع للنقاش من اجل اهلنا في الريف ........ علما بان البحوث في هذا الجانب قد قطعة شوطا كبيرا.
اولا
ما هو البايوغاز: عبارة عن الخليط من الغازات المتولدة نتيجة تخمير بعض المخلفات العضوية زراعية كانت او حيوانية ,وهذا الخليط يحتوي تقريبا علي 60%ميثان و39%ثاني اوكسيد الكربون و1%خليط من غازات اخري مثل الإيدروجين والنتروجين وكبريتيد الايدروجين واول اكسيد الكربون, وهذا الخليط به طاقة عالية يمكن الاستفادة منها بواسطة الاشتعال حيث تتولد طاقة تقدر 5000كيلوسعر للمتر المكعب.
مكونات الوحدة
تتكون وحدة إنتاج البايوغاز إلي الأتي

وحدة التخمير
مدخل المخلفات
مخرج المخلفات
وحدة تخزين الغاز الناتج
توجد تصميمات مختلفة لوحدة إنتاج البايوغاز وهي نمازج أضيف اسمها إلي البلد الذي تم عمل النماذج به مثل النموذج الصيني والهندي وغيرها الرسمة توضح النموزج الصيني 

































































































































































60*80*120 المدخل

المخرج
50*60*100

سم180

130سم

80سم

25سم

(مرفق)


----------



## جمال مالك (13 يوليو 2010)

مرفق النموزج


----------



## pic2007 (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي وفي انتظار قراءة المرفق وشكرا


----------



## جمال مالك (13 يوليو 2010)

موضوع الوقود الحيوي ذي ما عرفين انو العالم يتجه نحو بس انا حبيت اطرح الموضوع من جانب انتاج الوقود بالطريقه التقليدية لانو كثير من المناطق الريف تعاني من مشكلة الطاقة واذا كان هناك نمازج تم استحداثها من النمازج الموجودة,,, ارجو ان يكون الموضوع حيوي ذي الوقود الحيوي


----------

